# 60" Ohio Muskie?



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

A while back there was a post with a link to the DNR website (I think) showing a 60" Ohio muskie. I briefly searched around on the Ohio DNR website for the photo, but could not find it. Does anyone still have this link?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe the picture was so highly questioned as to the actual length that even the ODNR pulled the picture. Someone else may have more info than that but from what I recall the pictures were of a nice musky but it did not appear to be anywhere near 60".


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

it was a big one but maybe 52" if I was to guess.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

What body of water did it come out of?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Here it is....
Jim Lynch, Jr.
Michael J. Kirwan Reservoir AKA westbranch
5/06/05
60" Muskie









I think this is the one everyone is talking about, it was ODNR archieves and it was not posted on there website anymore.
Now that I think about it, that muskie dont even look 50"
He is just holding it out to make the fish look bigger like I do.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29594


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd probably be holding it out too but not to make it look bigger. I'd be SCARED!!!!


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I have a lot of pike experience from canada and I can promise you that fish isnt even 50 inches. I seriously doubt its even close to 50. I 'd say 43-44 inches.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

that thing could have been caught from the bank while having a picnic (see picnic table in background)


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I strongly think that musky is AT LEAST 48". If he wasn't wearing gloves I could guess better. I'm sticking with my original guess.


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2004)

That's a nice fish,but I would really be surprised if there are any Muskies in Ohio that reach 60".But I did read on Tom Dietz website that a couple of guys caught the largest Muskies so far at C.C.Lake last week.I believe the two Muskies were 46"+ and weighed 25 and 28 lbs.That means there is a good chance that a 50" might be caught this Fall.It's looking GREAT.By the way,Lucky and Roscoe,my Boxer and Plott Hound teamed up yesterday on an 18" Channel Cat at the Haines Rd. Ramp.Roscoe treed it and Lucky retrieved it.It was really comical to watch...Lucky


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

so your dogs caught a catfish? I would love to see that!


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2004)

Yea,Lucky my Boxer,has always been a swimmer and used to catch Bluegills when he was a little guy.Roscoe my Plott Hound has just started swimming but what a tree dog.Everybody at the ramp couldn't believe it when Lucky came out with that Cat.That's where I got my handle for this website,Lucky the Boxer...Lucky


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

The two fish at CC were both 45" caught about 100yds from each other. Also both fish are now DEAD.


I think I remember something about the 60" being a typo and the guy really meant 50".


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

geez a pair of 45' coming out of CC? didn't realize they where that large yet in there - so you say the fish are dead? did they guys keep them or just improper handling?


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

They were kept!!!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

dude's arms are nearly fully extended. I'll still give him 46


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Apparently the guy (or his brother) hasn't come to this site to brag. He was praised on Tom's site for catching the nice fish and taking scale samples...but after he was asked he said they both were kept. Tom was not thrilled with them keeping a couple muskies that were finally reaching maturity. Matter of fact, neither was anyone else who visits his site (usually muskie fishermen). Odd thing is, the fellas who kept the fish said they were "better sportsmen" than most and were "apparently the only ones who can catch big muskies on CC". This boast only days after catching their first muskie (in one case this was the first muskie). Obviously ignorance is bliss. He went on further saying real fishermen don't need guides, Tom would do whatever his clients say, etc. I guess to sum it all up, the guys were being jerks after Tom stated his thoughts on catch & release. Tom inferred he didn't care to give someone advice on catching muskies if they were going to keep the first nice sized ones they ever caught. At one point they claimed to be muskie fishermen.....right.


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2004)

B 16,I didn't buy their story,it just didn't add up .It just doesn't happen that easy.How do we really know that the fish came from C.C. anyway?Let's Fish on!...Lucky


----------



## Figure * (Mar 27, 2005)

Guys, the fish were indeed caught at Caesar's Creek. I know this because after careful examination of the pictures they sent me, I found the exact spot on Monday night (and no, I do not want to post them on here...  ) Listen, I am happy these guys caught nice fish, but come on, most anglers know that the majority of musky anglers practice catch and release. I simply voiced my opinion on them killing both muskies that night, and the importance of catch and release to a new fishery like Caesar's. They claimed that "most fishermen would have kept these two fish", which is simply not true!

I enjoy helping others catch these great fish, but when you provide a forum for learning and provide expert advice, and someone goes out and takes advantage of that information and abuses the resource by keeping two females in their prime, it makes one wonder if sharing this type of information is really the right thing to do. I for one, feel somewhat responsible for this, and it has bothered me all week. 

These guys did nothing illegal at all, it was their right to keep these fish. I just wish they would have taken some nice pictures and gotten graphite replicas, and released the fish so they could have reached trophy size status a few years from now. Mute point now though. We really need to educate all anglers about the importance of proper catch and release down there in the future, period. Just my two cents on the whole deal.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Lucky, how's the arm doing? You ready to start slinging 2oz lures yet?


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

wow - I really didn't think anyone that muskie fishes would keep a pair of prime fish - that is horrible to hear -


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2004)

B 16,I'm ready to start firing away but don't have a boat yet.Saving my Coppers and should have one by Sept.If you have any room on your boat for a Musky hunter,let me know.I do have a canoe but I can't imagine trying to pull in a Sow with it.That Musky would be pulling me all over the lake.Let me know,I can go anytime...Lucky


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Are you talking about the newer tiger muskie record? I think the picture looks right on to me. I've caught big big fish in Canada and I don't think there is any questions on the attached photo below.


From ODNR;

_A new Ohio state record Tiger Muskie has been certified by the Outdoor Writers of Ohio State Record Fish Committee on May 16, 2006

Matt Amedeo, from Akron, has caught a new state record Tiger Muskie weighing 31.64 pounds from Turkeyfoot Lake, part of the Portage Lakes near Akron, on April 28.

Amedeos catch was 47 inches in length. The fish was caught using a Berkley Power Crawl while bass fishing.

The Amedeos new record catch replaces Ronald Kotchs previous state record Tiger Muskie that weighed 31.5 pounds, and was also caught from Turkeyfoot Lake, April 22, 1999._


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

They were talking about the 60" one that was listed at one time on the ODNR site. Here is the pic.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

unless that mans name is goliath lol......absolute max of 46"

but thats about what a 42-43" looks like when i hold it...and im 6'1 220lbs.


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Goliaths fish is a nice one either way. 

My avatar fish was the smallest muskie for that fishing trip (but I had my camera). The fish Im holding is 38", but was a heavy fish for its size. you cant even keep a fish under 54" where I go.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

cummins_man said:


> Goliaths fish is a nice one either way.
> 
> My avatar fish was the smallest muskie for that fishing trip (but I had my camera). The fish Im holding is 38", but was a heavy fish for its size. you cant even keep a fish under 54" where I go.


where is it that you go? canada or minn?


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Canada, Georgian Bay area at Pointe au Baril, Ontario 

It's just north of Perry Sound. I think it's zone 16 in the CA regs.

Minn. too far for me to go, although when I was there it looked like a great area, just too darn far.

I can get to Perry Sound in about 7-1/2 hours.


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2004)

B-16,didn't mean to put you on the spot about Musky fishing with you.I traded one of my rifles yesterday for a boat and motor.Needs a little work but will be ready soon.It's not easy I guess to find somebody to Musky fish with.But I believe 2 heads are better than one and besides,it's much easier to land a Big Musky with 2 people instead of 1. So when I get my boat ready I wouldn't mind taking some Musky hunters along.I remember years ago after I went to Missouri Auction School and took my apprentice test I had to find a licensed auctioneer to sponser me for a year.Man that was difficult to do.Nobody wants to teach you what they know but I found a nice southern gentleman to sponser me,and together we hit it pretty good.Also,I'm thinking about having a sporting auction this Dec.and will be taking consignments for Hunting and Fishing items.I also sell on Ebay and can sell your items for you....Gary (Lucky) Nianouris,licensed and bonded Auctioneer by the state of Ohio.


----------



## Kycrappie (Apr 3, 2005)

You guys really need to try Cave Run Lake near Morehead, Kentucky. The opportunity to catch a musky is pretty good. BTW...I've been in the boat when a 49" fish was caught (from Cave Run) and the fish shown below appears to be smaller. My guess is that the fish shown is roughly 45". Still nice.


----------

